# Furry Cons in Baltimore



## Sultz Z. Wolf (Aug 11, 2018)

One of the one things I would really love to see is a furry con to be held in The Baltimore Convention Center where BronyCon is held in, but I was saddened when Fur The More move to Tyson's Corner, Virginia which is near Washington DC.  Why did Fur The More move from Baltimore to Tyson's Corner? and will Fur The More ever return to Baltimore or will Baltimore ever get another furry con, and will it be held in The Baltimore Convention Center?


----------

